# Mel's Menue



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

These .pdf files provide you with templates that enable you to create a custom-fit slingshot. Making a slingshot from two parts is easy for beginners, as there are no sharp curves to cut out and sand. The handle is glued&screwed on the rear part of the fork. This makes the handle sit slightly behind the fork, which makes it comfortable to hold.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Mel, I will be experimenting with these later. By the way, that one I'm shooting backwards is still a sweet shooter for me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice Mel!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Mel.


----------

